# Brook



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

That is NICE! AWESOME !


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

VEry nice!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Thanks Gent's!!! We had excellent light/water clarity yesterday..._


----------



## jiggywitit (Oct 4, 2007)

Where do you find brookies like that?


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Streams, creeks, lakes and the occasional Beaver Dam???_


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Quill, you sure like your Brookies!
Great pictures as always.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Thank ya sir!!! They are some fightin little devils_


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I got to ask, what camera and are you using a polarized filter? Those are SICK! 8)


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_These where shot using the Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ18, no filters, however right angle to the sun with varying degrees... Thats the sweet spot... _


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Man o man that is some awesome brookie porn PLEASE KEEP IT COMIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

A great image showing the fly. Very nice work.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Man o man that is some awesome brookie porn PLEASE KEEP IT COMIN!!!!!!!


_Okay, not as purdy but crystal clear..._


----------

